
Anatomy of the Next World: Sex in Space; Part 1 - jelliclesfarm
https://foundersfund.com/2019/02/anatomy-next-season-2-episode-10-part-1/
======
jelliclesfarm
The bit about artificial gametes from skin cells is intriguing to me.

I find our species procreation to be crude and inefficient and too random. Sex
is a sensory experience, but procreation process is just messed up. It doesn’t
seem like an elegant or intelligent design.

Having said that, the idea of cloning self as a form of
procreation+immortality is appealing to me.

How would that work? The podcast doesn’t delve deep enough into that subject.

[quote]Sex, reproduction, and marriage have been linked for most of human
history, but today that paradigm is evolving. This season of Anatomy of Next
we’ve looked at every aspect of turning Mars into a habitable world. Now what
about the changes in biology that are going to alter the way we populate our
world? From artificial gametes derived from skin cells and genetically-
modified embryos to artificial gestation – this is the future of
sex.[/quote..]

